
Ask HN: What are the best resources for learning Node.js and MongoDB? - nsnick
In the past I have liked the Big Nerd Ranch guides for ios and android development.  Are there any tutorial based guides out there that explain the underlying concepts really well?  I have &quot;Node.js, MongoDB, and AngularJS Web Development&quot; by Brad Dayley, and it is a great reference book, but it is not a very good teaching book.
======
jedi_master
This is a fantastic book

[http://www.informit.com/store/node.js-mongodb-and-
angularjs-...](http://www.informit.com/store/node.js-mongodb-and-angularjs-
web-development-9780321995780)

~~~
nsnick
I have that book and it is a fantastic reference, but it is not great at
instructing. There are no comprehensive examples so it is hard to see how all
the parts fit together as in best practices.

------
jasondc
Free class offered by MongoDB using Node.js:
[https://university.mongodb.com/courses/M101JS/about](https://university.mongodb.com/courses/M101JS/about)

